# Need advice on technique to complete art-piece



## Heggadelahotte (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi

I am thinking of making a piece of art, but i'm not quite sure what technique i have to use, what materials i have to use, or if it even can be done. 










The end result is supposed to look something like the picture above, but the thing is that my art-piece is going up on the wall. This would mean that the "cocaine" would fall of the mirror. 

Is there any way to harden the substance on the mirror in such a way that it stays in place even when the piece is vertical? What technique would you guys have used to complete such a piece?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Never done anything like this. What are you using for the white stuff? My first thought was mix it with Elmers Glue.


----------



## Heggadelahotte (Jan 9, 2015)

I am using cornstarch as the white powder. I was thinking to mould the letters in drywall mud first, then covering the letters with some sort of glue and sprinkle them with cornstarch to finish it of. Hoping it will look authentic.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Sounds like a good plan.*

Be sure to let us know how this goes. Hope it works well.


----------



## Lucia 76 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey, I have never tried anything like that. I am a beginner Artist. I just completed my Aboriginal Art painting. I am going to display it in an art exhibition. I am feeling very nervous. As it is my first pointing I am not sure if it will be appreciated or not. My parents are encouraging me to participate. What should I do now?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Can you upload a picture of your painting to your album. I would love to see it. I'm amazed that your first picture is going to be in an art auction. Is it something like a school fund raiser? Suring you can't mean a professional auction if you are just starting out.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucia 76 said:


> Hey, I have never tried anything like that. I am a beginner Artist. I just completed my Aboriginal Art painting. I am going to display it in an art exhibition. I am feeling very nervous. As it is my first pointing I am not sure if it will be appreciated or not. My parents are encouraging me to participate. What should I do now?


Don't be nervous! It will be great. Could you share with us your art? we would love to see it.


----------

